

Heated hard drives could be hundreds of times faster than non-heated ones - darxius
http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/onepercent/2012/02/heated-hard-drives-record-hund.html

======
yread
So does it mean that the sector can be hundred times shorter? That would make
it similar to the improvement of perpendicular recording. Wouldn't it hit
other bottlenecks?

~~~
darxius
Why would it mean smaller sectors? I can see how speed and efficiency go up
but I might be missing your point.

